# Mensch "infiziert" sich mit Computervirus



## herethic (27. Mai 2010)

*Mensch "infiziert" sich mit Computervirus*

Wie die BBC in ihrer heutigen Ausgabe meldet hat sich Dr. Mark Gasson von der Universität Reading(das ist so links neben London)nach eigener Aussage mit einem Computervirus infiziert.Dieser  führt schon länger Eigenversuche mit implantierten Chips durch und kann  so beispielsweise automatisch Türen öffnen oder sein Handy aktivieren.  

Er setze sich einen ID-Chip ein der infiziert war.Der Virus hatte keine direkten Auswirkungen, wurde aber durch  den drahtlos arbeitenden Chip auf externe Kontrollsysteme übertragen.Für den Fall,dass noch andere Personen mit diesem im Raum wären,hätte der Mensch als Übertrager genutz.

Laut Dr. Gasson ist das der Beweis für die Gefahren, die in der Zukunft  auf die Menschheit zukommen, denn ähnliche Chips werden bereits in  medizinischen Implantaten und Mobilelektronik verwendet. Ein Armband,  das in den USA verkauft wird, enthält die komplette Krankenakte des  Trägers, die im Notfall den Ärzten sofort zur Verfügung steht. Dr.  Gasson ist überzeugt, dass implantierte Chips bald genauso akzeptiert  werden wie Schönheitsoperationen, sobald damit entsprechende Vorteile –  zum Beispiel auch ein höherer IQ – erreichbar sind.

Quelle


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mensch infiziert sich mit Computervirus*

OMG 
Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört 
Ich glaube der Typ sollte sich mal nen Virenschutz kaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mensch infiziert sich mit Computervirus*

Den Titel sollte man abändern, leicht unsachlich.


----------



## herethic (27. Mai 2010)

Jetzt besser?


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist doch das die Chips keine KI drauf haben die das erkennen könnte und das nächste ist doch das dann jeder alles und über all über dich weiß+ wo du bis und was du machst. wer will den mit mit ein haufen Chips im Körper rum laufen. erst wenn es wirklich Vorteile bringt, wie Vernetztes Wissen das auch bei trennung der Verbingung in Kopf bleibt, oder Erkennung und Bekämpfung von Krankheiten werden sich viele Leute das Implantieren lassen.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (27. Mai 2010)

ich empfehle Aktimel ^^


----------



## Sash (27. Mai 2010)

schaut euch mal den film hardwired an, da sieht man wie es enden kann.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (27. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> *Mensch "infiziert" sich mit Computervirus*
> 
> Wie die BBC in ihrer heutigen Ausgabe meldet hat sich Dr. Mark Gasson von der Universität Reading(das ist so links neben London)nach eigener Aussage mit einem Computervirus infiziert.Dieser  führt schon länger Eigenversuche mit implantierten Chips durch und kann  so beispielsweise automatisch Türen öffnen oder sein Handy aktivieren.
> 
> ...


Ich wusste doch schon immer das die Briten etwas.... sind


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (27. Mai 2010)

Sehe schon die Werbung von der AOK in 20 Jahren.

"Cyborg-Wall 2.0! Der Rundumschutz. Ob es nun um Pocken oder Backdoor geht. Cyborg-Wall 2.0 schützt sie zuverlässig gegen Viren. Ob nun aus der Natur oder IT - Cyborg-Wall 2.0 das rundum sorglos Paket. Jetzt nur 19.99€"

Zu Risiken oder Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie ihren Systemtechniker oder Arzt...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. Mai 2010)

Ein Nachteil hat das Ding, auch wenn es irgendwann ein Handy oder sowas beinhalten könnte: Es muss irgendwie unter die Haut. Ich glaube, alleine das sorgt dafür, dass sich das niemals massenhaft verbreiten wird. Stellt euch mal vor, euer Teil geht ab und zu kaputt oder ihr wollt immer up to date sein und steigt immer auf bessere Modelle um, dann sehen die Arme nach ein paar Jahren wie die von einem schwerst Drogenabhängigen aus, falls man das unter die Haut "spritzt".


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (27. Mai 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil hat das Ding, auch wenn es irgendwann ein Handy oder sowas beinhalten könnte: Es muss irgendwie unter die Haut. Ich glaube, alleine das sorgt dafür, dass sich das niemals massenhaft verbreiten wird. Stellt euch mal vor, euer Teil geht ab und zu kaputt oder ihr wollt immer up to date sein und steigt immer auf bessere Modelle um, dann sehen die Arme nach ein paar Jahren wie die von einem schwerst Drogenabhängigen aus, falls man das unter die Haut "spritzt".



Ach was! Bekommst ne schicke Hauttasche unter die Axel. Da schiebst das Ding dann rein! Ähnlich wie ne Dockingstation... 

Edit: ...und der Strom wird durch die Körperwärme erzeugt. So musst Du dann auch nicht alle 12 Std an die Steckdose!


----------



## Walt (27. Mai 2010)

Unglaublich was es schon alles gibt. Hoffentlich dauert es noch lange bis sich sowas verbreitet...


----------



## KennyKiller (27. Mai 2010)

einfach nur unglaublich^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

Herrlich aber der Mensch hat recht !

Ich würde trozdem dem eine Arzt anherz legen da mit  Viren ist nicht zu spassen


----------



## Gast12307 (27. Mai 2010)

dagegen hilft nur activia 2.0 ... den damit  scheidet man die Viren mit dem nächsten Stuhlgang aus (Achtung: kann abführend wirken!).


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Mai 2010)

So mal Butter zu den Fischen!

1. das mit den Strom ist nicht das Problem, siehe implantierte Hörgeräte! Akkus halten lange und können per Mütze(da ist eine einfache Spule drin)geladen werden.
2. wenn man sich das unter die Hautspritzen kann, dann sollten bis ins hohe alter keine Narben zu sehen sein weil die Haut das ab kann, oder habt ihr bei jeder Verletzung eine Narbe?
3. Was heiß "Up to Date"? die kleinen Fabriken stellen Wirkstoffe her, heißt wenn könnten die kaput gehen, sonst Softwarupdate. Eine art Modem, wird doch eher vom Gehirn gebremst als von der Datenverarbeitung und Datenübermittung. Ein austaus würde hier auch nur im Falle der Reichweitenvergrößerung oder in einem Defekt begründet sein.
4. Implantieren ist auch nur eine Sache der Akzeptanz der Leute, vor ca. 100 Jahre dachten alle das Spritzen und Impfungen genau das gegenteil bewirken und viele hatten angst. Was ist heute? von 200 bis 300 Jahren hatten alle angst schneller zu sein als ein Pferd, man ging sogar davon aus das man Wansinig werden würde wenn man schneller ist. Heute Fliegen die Astronauten mit über 80.000km/h um die Erde und keiner hast deswegen angst.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (27. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> (das ist so links neben London)


  


SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Ach was! Bekommst ne schicke Hauttasche unter die Axel. Da schiebst das Ding dann rein! Ähnlich wie ne Dockingstation...
> 
> Edit: ...und der Strom wird durch die Körperwärme erzeugt. So musst Du dann auch nicht alle 12 Std an die Steckdose!


 Super Idee... Man könnte etwas à la Mini-SD-Cardreader entwerfen, extra flach und hautverträglich. Falls die Körperwärme nicht ausreicht, zapft man halt etwas Strom aus dem Nervensystem ab (auch wenn es eine andere Art von Strom ist) oder nutzt den Blutfluss wie ein Wasserrad ein Bach nutzt.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Mai 2010)

Muss man die News glauben oder ernst nehmen  ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Mai 2010)

Dann stellt Kaspersky wohl demnächst auch Antibiotika her...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

Naja wenn es soweit wirklich mal kommt, werden alle Hacker zu Auftragskillern.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja wenn es soweit wirklich mal kommt, werden alle Hacker zu Auftragskillern.




würde schwer gehen denn die müßten dann verhindern das das Virus, nicht auf alle und später zu ihne zurück kerht.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> würde schwer gehen denn die müßten dann verhindern das das Virus, nicht auf alle und später zu ihne zurück kerht.



Ne die lassen sich nichts einpflanzen, sind ja schließlich Hacker  .


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Mai 2010)

nur sch****e wenn man dann von geburt an sowas bekommen würde als Vorsorge.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> nur sch****e wenn man dann von geburt an sowas bekommen würde als Vorsorge.



Dann stirbt die Menschheit aus..


----------



## herethic (27. Mai 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


>


Damit wollte ich erreichen das die Mods nicht glauben ich hätte das 1:1 kopiert.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Muss man die News glauben oder ernst nehmen  ?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Muss(te) man die ganzen Fermi-News ernstnehmen?

Ein wenig skurril,hat aber immernoch was mit Technik zu tun.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (27. Mai 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> ...nutzt den Blutfluss wie ein Wasserrad ein Bach nutzt.



Genau bekommst ne Schneckenturbine in die Aorta. Und Nachts über speiste den Überschuss in das öffentliche Stromnetz.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Muss(te) man die ganzen Fermi-News ernstnehmen?
> 
> Ein wenig skurril,hat aber immernoch was mit Technik zu tun.



Naja, so war es ja nicht gemeint, aber wenn man so etwas liest mit Chip im Kopf und Virus eingefangen, da kommt man schon ins zweifeln, meinst Du nicht ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## herethic (27. Mai 2010)

ja hast schon recht...hauptsache ich hab meine Statistik gepushed 

Aber ich glaube schondas der Doktor die Wahrheit,zumindest zu seinem Zwischenfall,erzählt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Mai 2010)

den Typen kenn ich aus den Fernsehen aber das er jetzt auch noch mit voller absicht sich einen verseuchten Chip einpflanzen lässt hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Zudem in solchen Diskusionen sind schon einige gute Ideen entstanden.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Mai 2010)

Ernstzunehmendes Problem, dass der Herr anspricht. 
Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis solche implantierten Chips gang und gebe werden, und bevor es soweit ist, dass jeder Chip, der irgendwo etwas bewerkstelligen könnte, vorher auf Viren oder sonstige Schadprogramme überprüft wird, kann man eine Menge Schaden damit anrichten. Gerade z.B. auch in Banken o.Ä., wo man Kontodaten und Ähnliches ausspionieren könnte und so weiter.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Mai 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> den Typen kenn ich aus den Fernsehen aber das er jetzt auch noch mit voller absicht sich einen verseuchten Chip einpflanzen lässt hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> Zudem in solchen Diskusionen sind schon einige gute Ideen entstanden.



Mag sein, aber einen an der Waffel hat er defenitiv auch . 
Ich würde im Traum nicht daran denken, mir irgend etwas in die Rübe zu Pflanzen,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ernstzunehmendes Problem, dass der Herr anspricht.
> Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis solche implantierten Chips gang und gebe werden, und bevor es soweit ist, dass jeder Chip, der irgendwo etwas bewerkstelligen könnte, vorher auf Viren oder sonstige Schadprogramme überprüft wird, kann man eine Menge Schaden damit anrichten. Gerade z.B. auch in Banken o.Ä., wo man Kontodaten und Ähnliches ausspionieren könnte und so weiter.



Ich glaube eher das wir noch sehr weit Weg davon sind, es wird erst richtig losgehen wenn diese ganze Schiene recht unkompliziert umzusetzen ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das wir noch sehr weit Weg davon sind, es wird erst richtig losgehen wenn diese ganze Schiene recht unkompliziert umzusetzen ist.



Du hast bereits heute winzige Chips in deinen Ausweisen und einer Großzahl aller Kreditkarten (bzw. halt Karten in dem Format) drin - wieso sollte es da noch lange dauern, bis auch mikroskopisch kleine Chips in deinen Körper gepflanzt werden?
Zumal solche Möglichkeiten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bereits seit Anfang der 90er erprobt und kontinuierlich verbessert werden..


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (27. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das wir noch sehr weit Weg davon sind, es wird erst richtig losgehen wenn diese ganze Schiene recht unkompliziert umzusetzen ist.



So weit ist das nicht mehr weg. Um nur ein paar Schlagwörter zu bringen.

Nanorobotik, künstliche Gene, Prothesen, Chipausweise, Exoskelette, künstliche Organe, Hirnforschung, Kohlenstoff Forschung, Licht/Optikchips und und und. 

In 20-25 Jahren wird es dann wohl soweit sein. Computer-Mensch-IO-Schnittstelle. Neue Organe(sowohl künstlich als auch organisch). Vollersatz von verlorenen Gliedmaßen. Schon heute können Menschen ohne Beine weiter springen und schneller laufen als gesunde. Das geht jetzt rasend schnell.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du hast bereits heute winzige Chips in deinen Ausweisen und einer Großzahl aller Kreditkarten (bzw. halt Karten in dem Format) drin - wieso sollte es da noch lange dauern, bis auch mikroskopisch kleine Chips in deinen Körper gepflanzt werden?
> Zumal solche Möglichkeiten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bereits seit Anfang der 90er erprobt und kontinuierlich verbessert werden..



Die Welt ist schon ziemlich dumm richtig, aber das sowas extrem gefährlich sein kann sollten auch den dümmsten klar sein. Deswegen denke ich es ist noch lange hin bis sowas einheitlich wird. Sowas nimmt schnell Überhand und wird eine Art Schönheitsoperation für alle mögliche Dinge wie ganze Körperteile,(Cyborgmässig), Waffen die im Körper getragen werden, usw. darauf würde das hinauslaufen.


----------



## fuddles (27. Mai 2010)

Jetzt lachen wir noch drüber. Das ist eine natürlich Reaktion ( lachen hat etwas mit Angst/Überraschung zu tun )
In X Jahren kann oder wird es normal werden. Je nachdem in welche Richtung sich die Menschheit und deren Gesellschaftsformen sich hin entwickeln.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

Naja ich lach nicht darüber, es ist schon klar das es soweit kommen wird, ist keine Frage. Nur bis dahin dauert es noch eine ganze Weile, weil man sich erstmal wieder ein Stück zurückentwickeln muss.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (28. Mai 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Jetzt lachen wir noch drüber. Das ist eine natürlich Reaktion ( lachen hat etwas mit Angst/Überraschung zu tun )
> In X Jahren kann oder wird es normal werden. Je nachdem in welche Richtung sich die Menschheit und deren Gesellschaftsformen sich hin entwickeln.



Sehe ich genauso! Zumal Leute mit Behinderung es sein werden, die es fordern, das so was vorangetrieben wird. z.B verlust der Gliedmaßen, Blindheit(bin ich auch zu Teil von betroffen)  oder drohenden Herz/Leber/Nieren-versagen. Wie schnell wird eine Meinung/Einstellung von äußeren Gegebenheiten geändert. Auch Atomkraft kann man was gutes abgewinnen(Obwohl ich sie nicht gut finde). Aber im Moment ist kein drumherum kommen. Jede Technik die für den Mensch gemacht ist kann auch gegen ihn verwendet werden. Aber das muss ja nun nicht gleich der Stillstand des Vorschritts sein.


----------



## SmileMonster (28. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub der Typ n hat Brett vorn, äh braucht ne Firewall für'n Kopf. Hät ich manchmal auch gerne, man denke nur an TV Werbung oder die meckernde bessere Hälfte.
MfG Smile


----------



## CentaX (28. Mai 2010)

Sobald Chips dafür eingesetzt werden, die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gehirns zu erhöhen, wars das mit der Menschheit ... Meine Güte, ich wünsch mir so oft, ich wär 30 Jahre früher geboren, dann hätt ich die ganzen Sorgen nicht ^^ Klar, dass Behinderten Gliedmaße ersetzt werden können, find ich auch nicht schlecht ... aber bis wohin soll das gehen? Müssen demnächst vielleicht Leute mit Studium ansehen, wie sich der reiche Nichtsnutz von nebenan nen Chip in den Kopf pflanzen lässt und danach "schlauer" ist als sie selber? Oder auch auf mich selber bezogen, Bass / Gitarre spielen ist mein Leben, ich bin stolz drauf, nach 11 / 8 Monaten so viel spielen zu können, wenn sich in 10 Jahren einer ein Instrument und dazugehörigen Chip kauft, mit dem er spielen kann wie ein Gitarrengott, wo kommen wir dann hin? Dann verliert der Mensch einfach jeden Sinn, zu leben, bis auf vielleicht die Hand voll, die immer neue Chips entwickeln ... Und dabei von ihren eigenen vielleicht immer weiter unterstützt werden. Tut mir Leid, aber in so einer Welt möchte ich nicht leben.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Mai 2010)

Jo sagte ich ja schon damit wird die Menschheit aussterben mal abgesehen davon das Künstliche Systeme durch den Fortschrit überhand gewinnen wird.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (28. Mai 2010)

@CentaX ich glaube nicht das es so einfach sein wird. Ok, das einer sich dann einfach den Bauplan für XYZ runter laden und nachbauen kann ist eine Sache. Es aber zu verstehen eine andere. Und Computer werden in 20 oder 100 Jahren immer noch nicht in der Lage sein abstrakt logisch zu denken. Die Entwicklung von Technik wird weiterhin den Leuten vorbehalten sein, die sie auch verstehen können. Schon heute kann ich mir ein Flugzeug bauen ohne das ich was davon verstehen muss. Kann ich alles im INet finden. Nur das es später halt auf einem direkteren Weg passieren wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Mai 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> @CentaX ich glaube nicht das es so einfach sein wird. Ok, das einer sich dann einfach den Bauplan für XYZ runter laden und nachbauen kann ist eine Sache. Es aber zu verstehen eine andere. Und Computer werden in 20 oder 100 Jahren immer noch nicht in der Lage sein abstrakt logisch zu denken. Die Entwicklung von Technik wird weiterhin den Leuten vorbehalten sein, die sie auch verstehen können. Schon heute kann ich mir ein Flugzeug bauen ohne das ich was davon verstehen muss. Kann ich alles im INet finden. Nur das es später halt auf einem direkteren Weg passieren wird.



Das ki logisch denken wird dauert nicht mehr solange, zumindest nicht solange bis wir alle einheitliche chips haben usw. Glaub mir das wird vorher kommen das es ki´s gibt die selbständig denken. Das wird unterschätzt weil es viel leichter zu machen ist als irgendwelche Computerteile im Körper die der Masse dienen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Mai 2010)

also KIs denken heute schon logisch nur können sie nicht lernen, die besten die auch lernen können ein großen Unis sind Riesen groß und immer noch doofer als ein Baby. Das Menschen in 20 Jahren alles können weil sie sich alles runterladen können bezweifel ich, zudem muß man wie meine Vorredner shon gesagt haben das auch verstehen was da geschied und weswegen das gemacht wird. Seht doch mal in die großen Firmen was da in den Vorständen und hohen Positionen ab geht, da werden nur Leute eingestellt die von der Materie die in der Firma ab geht keine Ahnung haben, warum!? Die können unbeherzter Streichen und die weiter undten müßen das jedes mal von neuen durch kauen das das nicht geht aber irgend wo fällt was weg und wieder ein Standert der Sinnvoll war weniger. Oderr das was einspart ist denen egal nicht dehren Kostenstelle.
Wegen der massenhaften Implantation in den Menschen, es wird so schnell als möglich geschehen wenn es vorteile bringt, keine oder nur noch wenige Krankheiten, durch nanobort die das Blut untersuchen, implantierte MiniFabriken die Medezin herstellen, schon kann das wie eine Vorsorgeimpfung geschehen oder eingestuft werden von den Krankenkassen, wer das nicht hat muß mehr Beitrag zahlen.


----------



## s1n88 (28. Mai 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Ach was! Bekommst ne schicke Hauttasche unter die Axel. Da schiebst das Ding dann rein! Ähnlich wie ne Dockingstation...
> 
> Edit: ...und der Strom wird durch die Körperwärme erzeugt. So musst Du dann auch nicht alle 12 Std an die Steckdose!


Wenns mal eng wird mit dem internen Akku, dann läd man sich halt durch Reibung, wie in "Crank 2" wieder auf


----------



## BigBoymann (28. Mai 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> .. erst wenn es wirklich Vorteile bringt, wie Vernetztes Wissen ...



Das erinnert mich an was. 


"Wir sind die Borg, Widerstand ist zwecklos!"


----------



## Nef (28. Mai 2010)

Eure Rechtschreibung is ja der Wahnsinn.... da wird selbst mir schlecht Oo


----------



## Bääängel (28. Mai 2010)

Das ist der Rechtschreibschwächecomputervirus.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (28. Mai 2010)

Nef schrieb:


> Eure Rechtschreibung is ja der Wahnsinn.... da wird selbst mir schlecht Oo



Als wenn es uns interessiert ob Du Auswurf von uns bekommst. 

Behalte es für dich und fertig. Nicht jeder kommt mit der ewigen Umstellung der Schreibregeln klar. Und es soll auch Menschen geben, die eine Krankheit haben. Außerdem solange es inhaltlich verständlich ist, ist es doch so was von egal. Es gibt bestimmt auch Sachen die du nicht kannst! Nur ist es Dir möglich solche Dinge zu umgehen. Um das schreiben kommen wir nicht herrum. Also was hälst Du uns das vor? Ich finde den Leuten mit einer solchen Benachteiligung gehört ehr etwas Respekt, als das ewige Dumme drauf rum gehacke. Denn sie nehmen es in kauf, unangebracht diskriminiert und gedemütigt zu werden.

@Bääängel jane is klar.


----------



## Bääängel (28. Mai 2010)

Das war ironisch gemeint. 

Und ich denke nicht, dass hier 90% der User eine Krankheit haben, die das Rechtschreiben unmöglich macht, oder dass 90% der User nicht mit den wenigen, z.T. sehr unauffälligen Änderungen der Rechtschreibung zurechtkommen, sondern eher zu faul und nicht gewillt sind die Umschalttaste oder die Taste links neben dem Punkt zu betätigen.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (28. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Das war ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Und ich denke nicht, dass hier 90% der User eine Krankheit haben, die das Rechtschreiben unmöglich macht, oder dass 90% der User nicht mit den wenigen, z.T. sehr unauffälligen Änderungen der Rechtschreibung zurechtkommen, sondern eher zu faul und nicht gewillt sind die Umschalttaste oder die Taste links neben dem Punkt zu betätigen.



Das hab ich auch so verstanden. Nur ist es trotzdem verletzend.

Ich gehör leider zu denen, die unter einer Legasthenie leiden und ich habe es echt satt, mich immer wieder deswegen anraunzen zu lassen. Mag ja sein, das es mache Mitmenschen besser könnten, wenn sie es wollten. Aber das ist immer noch kein Grund das so zu Verallgemeinern. Wie es der liebe Mitbürger Nef macht. Hätte er denjenigen direkt angesprochen, hätte ich wohl auch nichts dazu geschrieben.

Ich bin stolz auf meine Fortschritte und werde sie verteidigen.

Und danke an FireFox, das es die Rechtschreibprüfung hat.


----------



## Bääängel (28. Mai 2010)

Mir geht es ja auch nur um die Menschen, die gesund sind und, wie bereits angesprochen, zu faul sind ordentlich zu schreiben, wie es die Forumregeln vorschreiben. 
Und gegen Legastheniker habe ich nichts, weil ich weiß, dass sie nichts dafür können.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Mai 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> durch nanobort die das Blut untersuchen, implantierte MiniFabriken die Medezin herstellen, schon kann das wie eine Vorsorgeimpfung geschehen oder eingestuft werden von den Krankenkassen, wer das nicht hat muß mehr Beitrag zahlen.



Ein Terrorist würde eine EMP-Bombe zünden (was man selbst nichtmal merkt), dann sind alle Roboter tot und verstopfen im schlimmsten Fall die Aterien was zum Herzstillstand führt. Tolle Vorstellung. 
Ich werde mir sobald sicher keine Maschinen in den Körper setzen lassen.


----------



## ATB (29. Mai 2010)

"Wir sind die Borg. Widerstand ist zwecklos!" 

Nichtmal aus dem Labor raus und schon läuft die Technologie amok und verseucht alles.


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Mai 2010)

> Mensch "infiziert" sich mit Computervirus


Muss man jetzt die Überschriften aus der Bild übernehmen?


----------



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> "Wir sind die Borg. Widerstand ist zwecklos!"
> 
> Nichtmal aus dem Labor raus und schon läuft die Technologie amok und verseucht alles.



Die Seuche kommt xD


----------



## DarkMo (29. Mai 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sobald Chips dafür eingesetzt werden, die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gehirns zu erhöhen, wars das mit der Menschheit ... Meine Güte, ich wünsch mir so oft, ich wär 30 Jahre früher geboren, dann hätt ich die ganzen Sorgen nicht ^^ Klar, dass Behinderten Gliedmaße ersetzt werden können, find ich auch nicht schlecht ... aber bis wohin soll das gehen? Müssen demnächst vielleicht Leute mit Studium ansehen, wie sich der reiche Nichtsnutz von nebenan nen Chip in den Kopf pflanzen lässt und danach "schlauer" ist als sie selber? Oder auch auf mich selber bezogen, Bass / Gitarre spielen ist mein Leben, ich bin stolz drauf, nach 11 / 8 Monaten so viel spielen zu können, wenn sich in 10 Jahren einer ein Instrument und dazugehörigen Chip kauft, mit dem er spielen kann wie ein Gitarrengott, wo kommen wir dann hin? Dann verliert der Mensch einfach jeden Sinn, zu leben, bis auf vielleicht die Hand voll, die immer neue Chips entwickeln ... Und dabei von ihren eigenen vielleicht immer weiter unterstützt werden. Tut mir Leid, aber in so einer Welt möchte ich nicht leben.


sol ich ehrlich sein? wieso nich ^^ wieviel zeit "vergeudet" der mensch damit, vorhandenes wissen ersteinmal aufzunehmen? wenn diese adaptionsphase sehr viel schneller von statten gehen kann, hat man quasi ein leben lang zeit, neue ideen zu ergründen. atm isses doch nen großer stillstand irgendwo ^^ also vergleichsweise. musst jahrelang lernen und dann sammelste jahrelang praxiserfahrungen und am ende deines lebens fängste an, kompetent genug zu sein, um über den bestehenden horizont der welt hinaus zu denken - nur da biste auch schon wieder tot ^^ und nur von ein paar genies, die das alles auf natürliche weise ganz schnell kapieren und somit sehr viel früher anfangen können, über den bestehenden hotizont hinaus zu denken, geht der fortschritt auch nich allzusehr vorran *g*

desweiteren müssen sich menschen spezialisieren. sie sind in ihrem gebiet gut, aber verlieren den überblick für zusammenhänge zwischen den spezialgebieten. mit sowas wärs möglich, das man sich nich spezialisieren muss, sondern "einfach" alles weis und man bei einer änderung/neuerung hier gleich viel besser abschätzen könnte, was für seiten effekte das auf andere bereiche hätte.

also einen generellen nachteil, sehe ich jetz nicht. die gefahren sind gegeben und sich über sowas frühstmöglich gedanken zu machen, finde ich nich falsch. bei dem experiment gings ja auch nich darum rauszufinden, ob der verseuchte chip nich auch den menschen verseucht (wasn käse, wie sollte er das machen? also zumindest im aktuellen stand der technik), sondern inwiefern so ein chip andere in seiner umgebung beeinflussen würde. das er sich den rotz eingeplanzt hat, hat sicher nur pr gründe. denn um diesen einfluss auf andere geräte zu testen, muss ich mir das ding ned inne rübe hauen ^^ aber so siehste ja: sorgt für wirbel.

also generell find ich solche gedankengänge nich verkehrt. lieber vorsicht als nachsicht...


----------



## Omach (29. Mai 2010)

Ja, etwas PR muss leider auch in der Wissenschaft sein, irgendwoher müssen die Forschungsgelder ja kommen.
Die entscheidende Frage, DarkMo, ist doch, ob all das, was du als Nachteil am Menschen ausmachst, nicht gerade das Menschsein ausmacht.
Wie viel Menschlichkeit wollen wir uns erhalten und wie stark wollen wir nach der Natur nun auch uns selbst durch Technik versklaven?
Ich kann es nur begrüßen, dass es in dieser Richtung vor allem aus dem guten, alten, humanistischen Europa kritische Forscherstimmen gibt, die auch auf die Problematiken dieser und anderer Technologien aufmerksam machen.


----------



## derpuster (29. Mai 2010)

da da da das m..m..m.it dem iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiq hatttt ni i i i i i cht so gut funk funk funkt ...geklappt.


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uE7Yf4bw41E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uE7Yf4bw41E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## schramme (30. Mai 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> sol ich ehrlich sein? wieso nich ^^ wieviel zeit "vergeudet" der mensch damit, vorhandenes wissen ersteinmal aufzunehmen? wenn diese adaptionsphase sehr viel schneller von statten gehen kann, hat man quasi ein leben lang zeit, neue ideen zu ergründen. atm isses doch nen großer stillstand irgendwo ^^ also vergleichsweise. musst jahrelang lernen und dann sammelste jahrelang praxiserfahrungen und am ende deines lebens fängste an, kompetent genug zu sein, um über den bestehenden horizont der welt hinaus zu denken - nur da biste auch schon wieder tot ^^ und nur von ein paar genies, die das alles auf natürliche weise ganz schnell kapieren und somit sehr viel früher anfangen können, über den bestehenden hotizont hinaus zu denken, geht der fortschritt auch nich allzusehr vorran *g*
> 
> desweiteren müssen sich menschen spezialisieren. sie sind in ihrem gebiet gut, aber verlieren den überblick für zusammenhänge zwischen den spezialgebieten. mit sowas wärs möglich, das man sich nich spezialisieren muss, sondern "einfach" alles weis und man bei einer änderung/neuerung hier gleich viel besser abschätzen könnte, was für seiten effekte das auf andere bereiche hätte.
> 
> ...



Jetze ungeachtet des Inhalts: DER AUSDRUCK...selten sone hohe Kunst gelesen: "...mir das ding ned inne rübe hauen...", jetz kann ick mit'm lächeln im gesicht pennen gehen...Danke DarkMo...


----------



## HanZ4000 (31. Mai 2010)

schramme schrieb:


> Jetze ungeachtet des Inhalts: DER AUSDRUCK...selten sone hohe Kunst gelesen: "...mir das ding ned inne rübe hauen...", jetz kann ick mit'm lächeln im gesicht pennen gehen...Danke DarkMo...



Naja ich kann zu dem ganzen Thema nur eines sagen...
...ich habe zwar selber lächeln müssen als ich es gelesen habe aber Informatik ist mein Beruf und ich weiss das in den nächsten Jahren der Trend genau DAHIN geht.
Haben wir ja schon jetzt ein wenig wenn ihr auf die kleinen Details im Alltag achtet sowie ein wenig euch mit medizinischen Sonderfällen beschäftigt. Einer kann über seine Gedankenkraft dank eines Mikrochips seine Armprothese bewegen. Er hatte seinen richtigen Arm verloren.
Also an alle hier: Nehmt nicht alles so auf die leichte Schulter, der Trend geht dahin in den nächsten Jahr(zehnten)!!


----------



## milesdavis (31. Mai 2010)

Jaja... Wie es ohne Schutz aussehen kann, zeigen doch die Borg!


"Widerstand ist zwecklos!"


----------



## padme (31. Mai 2010)

na hoffentlich benutzt Dr. Mark Gasson jetzt auch brav ein blei kondom. nicht dass er noch seinen sexual partner infiziert.


----------



## ATB (31. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> nicht dass er noch seinen sexual partner infiziert.



Sonst wird sie assimiliert. Mit Nanosonden statt Geschlechtskrankheiten


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist echt nicht mehr normal...die Menschen werden immer komischer


----------

